# HELP ME DECIDE: Masi Randonneur or Jamis Aurora



## jluscher (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi, I'm a 20 year old female, 125 lbs, trying to decide on a lightweight touring bike. The bike needs to be suitable for short weekend tours (2 or 3 days) as well as a good commuter city bike for during the week.

The two models that I'm considering at the moment are the Masi Speciale Randonneur and the Jamis Aurora.

Masi bike: (second bike down the list) http://www.masibikes.com/tab4_subNav2.php

Jamis bike: http://smartbikeparts.com/search_det...itm=SBP0109101

I'd love some advice or opinions!


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

The Jamis. But either sounds like what you'd want: steel, eyelets, etc.

The main advantage of the Jamis is that it's probably easier to find. I find horizontal dropouts (as on the Masi) a PITA. I do like the bar-end shifters on the Masi, though.

FYI: Your links don't work.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

The Masi has a higher "Retro" coolness factor. You need to decide how important a triple crankset is for you since the Masi goes with compact gearing instead. Have you looked at a *Trek 520*?


----------



## Fern (Jun 10, 2008)

*Ride-then decide*

They are both very nice bikes. I test-rode a Randonneur in May, but purchased the Aurora because I love my Jamis hybrid and felt I couldn't go wrong with another Jamis. I ordered it sight unseen (no obligation to purchase, per the bike shop) and was not disappointed with my choice.

I often find myself riding further than originally planned because it's such a luxurious ride. It shifts and handles beautifully-even on rougher roads. As a _mature _rider I like the geometry, too.

Ride them both and see which one talks to you. That's always the best approach, IMHO.


----------

